# scca classing help



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

hey does anyone here know what class micras would compete in? i cant find the car listed in any class, its like it doesnt exist! any help would be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You'd probably have to contact SCCA and get it classified based on specifictations. The Micra was never sold in the US, so basically it doesn't exist for SCCA classification.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

thanks for the tip, and im assuming the car is in H class with all the other similar cars. but i cant even find the car in the WCMA or the CNAC listings either. stupid car i have


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I just checked the Ontario regs, it isn't listed there either.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

the skyline r33 isn't sold in the us but it still autocrosses under the bsp i beleive i think just contact scca and they should tell u but i think hs


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> the skyline r33 isn't sold in the us but it still autocrosses under the bsp i beleive i think just contact scca and they should tell u but i think hs


Could you try that again in English? That makes no sense at all. What does the Skyline have to do with classifying Micras?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> Could you try that again in English? That makes no sense at all. What does the Skyline have to do with classifying Micras?


Because when a car is not sold in the US it goes to a mod or prepared class. It doesn;t matter how much power it makes, I am fairly sure you could run in street mod. otherwise you will have to come to a classing agreement with your local club.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Wes, thanks for clearing that up in an understandable format.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

well i have talked to my local club. they have no problem with letting me run in H class. i just found it funny that i couldnt find a listing anywhere for this terrible little car.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's probably unprecentdented in your area. I've never heard of anyone running one here either.

Part of me though has always wanted to build on into a Production 1 car for CARS rally.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

its a pretty good car all in all. tuesday was -44 without the wind and it started up no problem and it wasnt even plugged in! but it is soo freaking slow, it probably wouldnt do that bad with a pulsar engine in it though. it only weighs 1600-1700 or so pounds so with a bit more torque it would be much more tolerable. also there is nothing aftermarket for them so everything has to be custom done. i am looking forward to race it all summer though.


----------



## 87 micra (Oct 25, 2003)

yeeee im now a 'nissan enthusiast'


----------

